
This Battery-Free Computer Sucks Power Out of Thin Air - wanderer42
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3059141/this-battery-free-computer-sucks-power-out-of-thin-air
======
detaro
TL;DR: they build an RFID chip with a CPU they can reprogram via RFID

